# Formula 1 Coverage in Cyprus



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys, was just wondering what the coverage of F1 is like in Cyprus??? It's on the BBC here and i love the new coverage with Jake, DC and the gang  Will we be able to watch it on BBC on sky over there?? Any good bars to watch it in??
We are big F1 fans, off to Budapest a week on weds for the GP before we fly out to Cyprus :clap2:

Cheers Pauline


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

F1chick said:


> Hi guys, was just wondering what the coverage of F1 is like in Cyprus??? It's on the BBC here and i love the new coverage with Jake, DC and the gang  Will we be able to watch it on BBC on sky over there?? Any good bars to watch it in??
> We are big F1 fans, off to Budapest a week on weds for the GP before we fly out to Cyprus :clap2:
> 
> Cheers Pauline


If you have a sky dish you can get all the normal english programmes.
(My hubby is in the lounge watching F1 qualifying now)
If you dont have a sky dish where you are living there are always plenty of bars that have the large screens and show sports.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you have a sky dish you can get all the normal english programmes.
> (My hubby is in the lounge watching F1 qualifying now)
> If you dont have a sky dish where you are living there are always plenty of bars that have the large screens and show sports.


Great news, we defo will need to make sure our place has SKY! Tell your hubby ive been to 14 GPs and Webber rocks  Even been go karting with Webber 3times, great fun  Is he a Button or Lewis fan??? Hoping Webber gets pole today

back to quali now, the lovely Coulthard is on just now


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Great news, we defo will need to make sure our place has SKY! Tell your hubby ive been to 14 GPs and Webber rocks  Even been go karting with Webber 3times, great fun  Is he a Button or Lewis fan??? Hoping Webber gets pole today
> 
> back to quali now, the lovely Coulthard is on just now


Hi pauline
ive just watched it in the black velvet tombs road its full of expats
cheers leigh katy:clap2:


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

leigh1980 said:


> Hi pauline
> ive just watched it in the black velvet tombs road its full of expats
> cheers leigh katy:clap2:


Great  Will defo be there to see a GP. SO happy my man Webber got his 1st GP win today


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

"Is he a Button or Lewis fan??? "

He is a Hamilton fan but not happy with him at all this year. He says if Ham cant win then he will be happy if Button wins. Its good to have some decent British drivers at last


Veronica


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> "Is he a Button or Lewis fan??? "
> 
> He is a Hamilton fan but not happy with him at all this year. He says if Ham cant win then he will be happy if Button wins. Its good to have some decent British drivers at last
> 
> ...



hey what about Coulthard he was good 

i dont like Lewis! Like Button tho, nice guy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

F1chick said:


> hey what about Coulthard he was good
> 
> i dont like Lewis! Like Button tho, nice guy


Coulthard never had the killer instinct.


----------

